
China tried to hack our computers, says India’s security chief M.K. Narayanan  - J3L2404
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article6991789.ece
======
nfnaaron
"China has denied any role in the hacking attacks, which began on December 15
and also targeted US defence contractors and finance and technology companies,
including Google. 'Hacking in whatever form is prohibited by law in China,'
said Jiang Yu, a Foreign Ministry spokeswoman."

So we can assume China will spare no effort in helping to track down the real
hackers?

~~~
yumraj
Well, they're all taking the 5th ;)

But seriously, I think we need a "reverse"-Great FireWall, to filter all
traffic coming out of China.

~~~
mahmud
Just because you have a cursory knowledge of the sort of traffic that comes
out of China doesn't mean it's all bad.

------
sorbus
"He said that the attack came in the form of an e-mail with a PDF attachment
containing a “Trojan” virus."

Seems a bit paranoid to make the fuss about that; politics, I suppose. Or
maybe there's more than they're saying - which seems quite likely.

------
balding_n_tired
And in contrast, neither the NSA nor the CIA has any interest in what happens
on the subcontinent. It suggests bad tradecraft that the Chinese hackers were
detected, to be sure.

